# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  10311-search backbone_peristeri

## manos_peristeri

Εχω γυρισει πιατο προς Ηλιον σε ap bridge στα 5300 MHz με SSID bb_search_10311

O κομβος ονομαζεται fentagin #10311, κοντα στο ικα περιστεριου, και αυτη τη στιγμη παιζουν 2 ακομα links 

Οποιος ενδιαφερεται και με πιασει σε καποιο scan ας μου στειλει ενα pm  :: 

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## marius

Εχεις ΠΜ.

----------


## sv1her

> Εχω γυρισει πιατο προς Ηλιον σε ap bridge στα 5300 MHz με SSID bb_search_10311
> 
> O κομβος ονομαζεται fentagin #10311, κοντα στο ικα περιστεριου, και αυτη τη στιγμη παιζουν 2 ακομα links 
> 
> Οποιος ενδιαφερεται και με πιασει σε καποιο scan ας μου στειλει ενα pm 
> 
> Ευχαριστω!


Θέλεις και μια ζεύξη με μένα;

----------

